# 'Shrooms anyone??



## NREMT3138 (Dec 27, 2008)

We got called out reference general sickness. We got there and this guy was really sick.  He had been "going" from both ends for hours and had a sort of green tint to his face.  We asked all the usual questions (sample history) and the last oral intake was a salad.  I asked if there was anything unusual on his salad.  He said no, just lettuce, tomato, cucumber, mushrooms and cheese. I asked why he waited 6 hours to call EMS.  He looked up at me with his sunken eyes, sweating like a pig and dry heaving.  He said "because I didn't want anybody to know I ate mushrooms I picked from my front yard".

It's true - you can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Dec 28, 2008)

Darwinism at full speed


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 28, 2008)

The poor guy will have some time to think about his mistake while waiting for a liver transplant which may or may not happen.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 28, 2008)

Well they weren't magic mushrooms then, were they!:sad:
He won't be a fungi to know for a while, will he! 
Sorry old joke...but this is the humor section.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Melanie77 (Dec 29, 2008)

*wow*

this is so true =) u cant fix stupid =p


----------



## SES4 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Lol.*

WOW..... I am continually and constantly shocked at peoples stupidity.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 29, 2008)

Once again, another person is living proof that intelligence is not a prerequisite for birth....


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, it's thanks to these folks that we know what's poisonous and what's not...so we should thank him for his contribution to society.B)


----------



## FF894 (Dec 30, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Well, it's thanks to these folks that we know what's poisonous and what's not...so we should thank him for his contribution to society.B)



Haha, yeah I guess you are right..


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 30, 2008)

NREMT3138 said:


> It's true - you can't fix stupid!!!


 
But sometimes it fixes itself...


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 30, 2008)

Tincanfireman said:


> But sometimes it fixes itself...


 
Depending on the mushroom, death will take care of that.


----------

